# Driftwood question



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought a beautiful piece of driftwood at LFS and when I got it home the tag said, "For use in a terrerium." Does this mean it won't sink?? I have been soaking it for over a week now and it still floats. Should I give up and get another?*c/p*


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

If it is in water long enough it will stay on the bottom but it could take much longer than a week of soaking. I suggest you attach a flat piece of slate to the bottom of the driftwood to hold it in place. Position the wood where you like it and bury the slate bottom under the sand or gravel.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

the thing about drift wood is... well the drift part... it stays on the top of water and drifts... Most DW is anchored like gar said screwed into a piece of slate capable of keeping it down, which most people bury. you will have to submerge the DW in water for many many months to get it to actually sink. you can increase the time frame by pouring boiling water onto it and letting it 'steep' this will help the wood fibers expand, and as the water cools, again contract, letting loose the bubbles and air trapped inside the wood. but chances are this will also take months. its all about the density of the wood and most DW wont sink without a weight...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd call the store and find out what kind of wood it is. I found a piece of grape wood that was for a terrarium and was going to use it for my tank, but discovered that grape wood will rot in an aquarium. 

If it is safe, you can try soaking it a while longer, or anchor it to something (rocks or a piece of slate.)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most driftwood doesn't require slate attached to it, but it can be an option. The slate is to hold it in the tank, not because it wants to float. 

If you're letting it float wherever you have it, it will likely never sink. You have to be sure to weigh it down. I've never had a piece take more than 10 days before I could remove the object I used to weigh it down.


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody, I don't have a big enough pot to boil it but I think I'll put it in the dishwater at the hightest Temp. and see if that helps. It now floats just under the surface. I'll also look for the tag it came with and see if it says what wood it is. Then I'll look for some slate. 

Thanks, again Newbee


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Floating wood sinks eventually. I just toss mine in the pond, letting it float and when its gone under i know its ready to use. Holding down with rocks personally annoys me *L* Move the rock to see if the woods stable, and it floats up ripping all plants with it 

Some terrarium wood can be treated, so just be mindful of that, some is also untreated but unsuitable for use in aquariums.

I have grapevine in my tanks, been in use for nearly 4yrs now, no evidence of it going to rot anytime soon.


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

My drift wood always sinks and I have never had a problem with it floating.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have used several types of driftwood over the years. Now I only buy Mopani wood. It is from Africa and is very dense and rot resistant. It will sink right away. I do soak it for a week or two to remove most of the tannin, which will tint your water light brown. It also has a two tone color which is very attractive.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

newbee said:


> Thanks everybody, I don't have a big enough pot to boil it but I think I'll put it in the dishwater at the hightest Temp. and see if that helps. It now floats just under the surface. I'll also look for the tag it came with and see if it says what wood it is. Then I'll look for some slate.
> 
> Thanks, again Newbee


You said dishwater, did you mean dishwasher. I don't think it would be a good idea to do either. No matter how clean you try to make the dishwater/dishwasher, there is a chance there might be some soap residue left. That would be bad news. Would the piece fit in you oven? If so, setting the oven at 180F and baking the piece for an hour or so would kill anything that lives in the wood.

DLH


----------

